# How many times does your horse get fed a day?



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hii,

I just wondered how many times a day your horse/s get fed and what you feed?

My mare gets fed twice and gets Allen and Page veteran vitality both times with a handful of chaff and 2kg of hay with each feed


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine is fed during the morning, usually between 6am - 8am. Times vary as he's mucked out by another livery owners weekday mornings, so she's there early before work. Whereas Saturday's i believe he is fed a bit later as someone else feeds him for me if i'm not there early. Sunday i'm not sure... Then he'll be fed his dinner at around 4pm - 6pm again depending on times and everything else that is going on like weather and work hours. 

Because he is laminitic he's currently on Dodsen and Horrell Safe and Sound (it's a complete feed) + two scoops (small scoop that comes with tub) of Dodsen and Horrell Devil's Claw Root Supplement but only in his evening feed. Along with carrots, apples, parsnips, pears and sometime's half a swede added in his bowl for some variety. We add water into his feed, and i've got into the habit of adding warm water rather than cold as it's good for their gut, and lets face it, it's not nice to have cold food on a cold night!

He is out at grass pretty much all day or for a couple of hours a day... If he's in he get's an 8-10lb haynet. And at night he gets between 12-14lb haynet, we vary it depending on how long he's been out and his weight, as he's a bit podgy at the moment. But he gets late cut hay, so it's got no benefit at all, and is basically just for him to munch at. 

I sometimes give him the orange HorseLyx as a treat, which is basically a joint supplement. He loves that, as it's quite sweet. But obviously limiting as it's not too good in large amounts... But i think it's helpful if he has it a few times a week for a while. And it keeps him quiet if you need to do something to him haha!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

My 2 are fed twice a day before 8 a.m every day and after 4pm at the moment as I bring them in just before dark they have a smallish hay net when they come in plus their hard feed then back out I go again at 8pm with a larger hay net each :thumbup:


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Mine youngsters and stallion get fed add lib haylage during winter with a vitamin lick as they are usually in a barn or in a smaller paddock. 
The fatties that live out get haylage twice a day as they still have a bit of grass left.
If in foal and stabled at night if due early spring then they get fed 3 times a day with stud mix for the last 3 months depending on their condition and how good the grazing is, also alphalpha until the last month when they run out of space!, and sugar beet.


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine live out in my paddock with ad lib hay, they also get a feed of speedi beet, conditioning chaff and pony mix twice a day - the new one has some Baileys 4 Conditioning nuts in hers too as she's underweight 

There are two stables with nice thick beds for them but they choose to stay out unless it's really raining hard but they are cobs so they're pretty hardy.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

once a day, 24 hrs turn out, adlib hay x chopped oat straw fast fibre and brewers yeast x


----------

